
How the U.S. Patent Office Got So Screwed Up - impostervt
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/a21181/greatest-american-invention/
======
chrisbennet
While it is obviously bad for this particular inventor, I think the changes to
the patent office were a net positive.

